# Tomb Kings Advice



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm going to start up tomb kings soon , ive always liked the egyptian feel and the fact they are undead.

What are the do's and don'ts of the tomb king army? I plan on doing a army that is set to surge forward instead of staying back and shooting arrows and catapults. Although if shooty tomb kings is better than a CC tomb king listr please tell me as i like to win my games and i don't want a bumpy start to tomb kings.

How many warrior units do you include is one of most plagueing questions.

This is model related , i was thinking of using vampire counts skeletons and using tomb king shield + command on them. This is because the vampire counts skeleton look better and are a far thinner build. Is this a good idea?

thank you :biggrin: _Grot_


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well of course you could use vamp skeles, but to get the Tk command ou still need to buy the The TK skeles, though you could just use the TK skeles in addition to the VC's


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Through the wonders of bitzandkits.com i don't have to buy a whole box of TK skeletons.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Spot The Grot said:


> I'm going to start up tomb kings soon , ive always liked the egyptian feel and the fact they are undead.
> 
> What are the do's and don'ts of the tomb king army? I plan on doing a army that is set to surge forward instead of staying back and shooting arrows and catapults. Although if shooty tomb kings is better than a CC tomb king listr please tell me as i like to win my games and i don't want a bumpy start to tomb kings.
> 
> ...


 25 is my preffered size for skellies, TK are better shooting but melee builds are possible also. Play them as a counter offensive, you can't take the fight to the enemy but with incantations normal skeletons can effectively charge 12", Ushabti 15, carrion 40 etc, you get the idea. You will need some shooting however to be competitive otherwise you will get raped as you slowly inch 4" a time across the battlefield...


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not much of a TK player myself but I do have an army and have won most of my games. That sid here are a few of the things I have found. 
1) your archers are your best warrior option as giving up a bit of armor and their spears allows you to pelt the enemy with arrows the entire time they are crossing the field. 
2) your tomb guard are your "basic" melee unit as warriors should use bows.
3) if you bring Khalida you will also want to bring a LARGE unit of archers with the Blessing of the Asp. I'm talking about 40-50 in a single unit. This lets you fire 80-100 poisoned arrows each turn bu using the Queen's Command power.
4) TK light cavalry are hard to use right. Stop thinking of them as Glade Riders or pistoliers. Yes it's nice that they can fire their little bows, but they can't flee the charge or even stand and shoot. Use them to set up flank charges then use your invocations to bring them in. As fast cav they still get free reforms as needed. Use it!
5) with Light cav bringing the flank charge these guys suck. I'll leave it at that.
6) ushabti still scare me.
7 for the love of god do not put your heirophant in a unit of heavy cav and use them to charge headlong into the enemy army. Just don't!


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

karlhunt said:


> I'm not much of a TK player myself but I do have an army and have won most of my games. That sid here are a few of the things I have found.
> 1) your archers are your best warrior option as giving up a bit of armor and their spears allows you to pelt the enemy with arrows the entire time they are crossing the field.
> 2) your tomb guard are your "basic" melee unit as warriors should use bows.
> 3) if you bring Khalida you will also want to bring a LARGE unit of archers with the Blessing of the Asp. I'm talking about 40-50 in a single unit. This lets you fire 80-100 poisoned arrows each turn bu using the Queen's Command power.
> ...


1) That is one valid tactic of the TK, but not the only one. Skeleton warriors are easy to ressurect, so with a HWS option they have a 4+ save and you get 2d6 pick the highest, makes a great tarpit. The unit size limit is 40 and getting 40 skeletons in one mega unit to all be able to shoot at once would be incredibly difficult...Unless you have a hill half the size of the table.
2) I wouldn't call Tomb Guard Basic Melee, their best option is a counter to heavily armoured units and esp heavy cavalry due to killing blow. Being ressurected at 1d6, they're still worth tarpitting though.
3) The queens command power is better used on catapaults, rather than archers, the panic test and the casualties is far more effective. Also, those 40 skeletons will cost 400 points as the queens poison costs extra. This whole perspective on TK assumes you want to basically run a 'gunline' TK army.
4) They're crap. There are so many better options to do the same, they die at even a sneeze from enemy ranged weapons and at barely cheaper than heavy cav, they are a prime target for such.
5) Heavy cav can reform for a cost and still charge 16" with a LP/LHP so I hardly see them as unweildy. On top of that they get S4 on the charge and a 4+ save, light cav are liable to cost you as their deaths lose you the combat by even more with their S3 and 6+ save...
6) Ushabti are good, but expensive and vulnerable to many things...
7) Agreed, I often group mine with catapault crew/casket crew and use the cloak of the dunes to make a quick escape when necessary.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, told you I wasn't much of a TK player. In fact it's been six months since I opened the book. Thanks for the perspective.

Oh, and I love that cloak of dunes idea!


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

karlhunt said:


> Hey, told you I wasn't much of a TK player. In fact it's been six months since I opened the book. Thanks for the perspective.
> 
> Oh, and I love that cloak of dunes idea!


No worries....that's not to say that Khalida + bows is a bad idea, hell sadly enough Khalida is the most powerful melee character we have that's viable, with the poison + 1d3 and the poison bows are nice, great for tackling big things, in fact against an average enemy (T3, 4+) the poison Doubles their effectiveness (against T4 it's a huge boost), I just wanted to point out there are alternative perspectives to TK armies, even armies without any range.


----------

